# RENT, Projections Design



## canausa (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

Im new to the Theatre industry and was looking for some help. A friend of mine suggested this site.

Let me give you a bit of background info to help you out as much as possible. I am an AV Technician by trade and a friend of mine at college approached me and asked if I had access to the equipment required to do projections and if I would later run the equipment during the production of Rent. When I met with the production team they also found out I am an Assistant Director at the Colleges' Ice Area ( camera switching and replays for the jumbotron ).

To make a long story short I agreed to design the projection for the Musical, but I am not sure where to start. The only information I got from the scenic designer is that a screen is hung on both sides of the stage and from the director that she wants the Musical to have a rock concert kind of feel.

For simplicity lets just say both screens will project the same image/video. and It will all be video / still images / live camera and the equipment will not be an issue.

I am lost on what to do next. Can you help me out with suggestions for what to project?

Thanks!


----------



## shiben (Jan 2, 2011)

Read the script at least 3 times, first for enjoyment, second to get images, and third to get details. Then decide how the show needs to look, and what you need to get done to make it look like you want it to. Go through after this and list out all the places where you need an image to make the show look how you want it. Then create your images and video, decide where you place your cameras, etc. Work out a cuelist in whatever program makes sense for you to use (Qlab is my favorite).


----------



## canausa (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks shiben! I have read through the script a couple of times and have seen the Broadway stage production. I still feel like I am lacking in the creativity of what projections are supposed to be or emotions to portray through video. Like I can trust my camera guys to get me the live shoots and switch to them at the right times but I am not sure what images or video clips to create.

I just more or less need suggestions of things people have included in different productions of various shows as an example of thing I could do.


----------



## mstaylor (Jan 2, 2011)

This is outside my area of expertise but I would suggest talking to the set and lighting designers to get an idea what they have planned. Then either another meeting with the director, with or without the other two designers, to get a better feel for what is desired. You need more direction than just a R&R feel.


----------



## Footer (Jan 2, 2011)

Video can do 3 things mainly (at least in my book)... 
-Provide image magnification (IMAG)
-Provide something cool/trippy to stare at during guitar solos
-Provide time/location through scenery projections

Odds are you will be doing all 3 at some point during the show. You and your director/creative team can decide how far you want to take it. You could go as far as shooting the riot scene in a park somewhere with the entire cast... same goes for Mark's movie. You could create a ton of content if you so desire. Its going to be a ton of work and require you to become a mid 90's independent film maker to get the right quality. 

However, in the rock world rarely does the video set a time/place outside of music video sequences which country stars love. If they want the rock concert feel, stick with crazy video similar to a visualizer and IMAG.


----------



## rawshark (Jan 3, 2011)

Video design is still a relatively young art, so there aren't a lot of established 'rules'.
As mentioned, video can be used as a scenic element, to impart information, set a mood or sometimes just to look pretty. It can also be used as an 'actor' on the stage in it's own right.

In each scene you should be asking yourself questions like 'where is the audience's attention supposed to be right now?' this will help you decide (with the director) what kind of imagery you need at a given moment. You should also work fairly closely with the lighting designer to make sure you are using a complimentary colour palate.

Hope that helps, good luck!


----------



## dramatech (Jan 3, 2011)

I just finished doing "Rent" this summer. In our production, we had four video projectors. We had several of the cast that shot video during rehearsals with costumes. Most of it was the sorts of unrehearsed shots that Mark is shooting throughout the show. One of the projectors was mounted under the set next to the band. At a point in the show, a bed sheet is hung over a door opening and the video is rear projected on the sheet. In front is and old 16 mm bell and howell projector (like every high school had in the 60s and 70s.) The projector is running with film but no lamp. The appearance is that the projector in front is projecting the images. 
The set had three windows accros the second level. Lighting PARs with scrollers are rear projecting on the muslin covered windows. Different colors are used for the many different scenes. At the very conclusion of the show, as the cast reassembles on the stage, during the last number, The PARs fade out and 3 video projectors, front project onto the windows. These three were hung on a batten just upstage of our second electric. The images projected were just clips of the performers at different times in the show, but all with them looking at the projectors, and waving as they turn their backs and walk off.
We were in the process of making three dowsers, when we discovered that the projectors that we had, would self dowse if there was no video. I therefore built a 3 pole toggle switch to send the video from three DVD players to the three projectors. In that way all of the videos would appear at the same time. We used small portable DVDs with built in screens, so that they could all be cued with their respective screens. Then they are paused, and three crew members would all hit the play buttons at the same time, and then the switch thrown.
It really looked great, and we only used prerecorded video.

I hope this help give some ideas to build on.

Tom Johnson
Florida's Most Honored Community Theatre


----------



## techno89 (Jan 3, 2011)

I believe we gave Mark a real camera (instead of the prop vintage camera) at one of the rehearsals, we pieced that video together and put it in black and white and played it at the end when Mark screens his movie to everyone. Other than that I don't see too much of a need for projections.


----------



## canausa (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone you have all been really helpful! I still have 12 weeks to load in. And you have given me alot to think about and offer to the production team, and hopefully they will give me better specifics on their desires as well.

When I am done with the running of the show Ill write up some specifics with pictures of what I did so future lookers will have something to read.

Any more ideas are greatly appreciated!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 4, 2011)

Are you planning on front or rear projection? Do you intend on having the screens visible throughout the show, or will they be flown out or otherwise concealed? If they are in view at all times, you may need to consider a greater amount of imagery necessary. As stated, projections are still in their formative years for theater and thus not well known as how to implement them effectively. As with moving lights in live theater, you can overuse them or not have them used to their potential. Video should complement the show and not take over. If the audience is watching the screens more than the action on stage, that is not doing anyone any justice.


----------



## canausa (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey ruinexplorer, to clear up some more questions for you. The Scenic Designer has them set for mounted to the house walls on either side of the Proscenium. and the only way to project will be from the front. But now that I think about it I believe the screen(s) will give a better feel if they are apart of the backdrop and play with some colors to enhance the lighting designers' feel. Which would get me out of creating less unique content and make mark's projection scene at the end easier.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 4, 2011)

The plus side of having the projections on the proscenium is that you will less likely have to compete with the stage lighting. The drawback of course is that you could potentially draw attention away from the stage, especially for audience members sitting closer to the front. On the other hand, by having the screens on stage, if you can rear project, you can get some nice blends with the lighting as you stated, but the screens could end up a distraction depending on the content or absense. 

Don't be concerned, this is a great opportunity for you. Have you considered where you are getting your content from at this point?


----------



## canausa (Jan 4, 2011)

> Have you considered where you are getting your content from at this point?


I have not entirely but I am very handy with Adobe After Effects, so I was thinking about overlaying animated snow over a few New York skylines or making a few fluid/spinning geometry but before I spent hours on making each clip I wanted to offer ideas to the production board.


----------



## shiben (Jan 5, 2011)

canausa said:


> Hey ruinexplorer, to clear up some more questions for you. The Scenic Designer has them set for mounted to the house walls on either side of the Proscenium. and the only way to project will be from the front. But now that I think about it I believe the screen(s) will give a better feel if they are apart of the backdrop and play with some colors to enhance the lighting designers' feel. Which would get me out of creating less unique content and make mark's projection scene at the end easier.


 
Another plus of having the projections on the procenium is a rock show feel will be pretty easy to get. Throw in some IMAG and some fun animated effects, and you have yourself a rock concert video wall. Throw in ballyhooing MLs, you have a rock concert! ;-) Obviously its more than that, but it sounds like you have some ideas for the content and some fun in that. Coordinate with the LD a lot to make sure you use the screens to their potential, and another thing, if they ever go dark, make sure to order dousers. We have some nice ones that work via DMX.


----------



## DjRupe (May 5, 2011)

canausa said:


> To make a long story short I agreed to design the projection for the Musical, but I am not sure where to start. The only information I got from the scenic designer is that a screen is hung on both sides of the stage and from the director that she wants the Musical to have a rock concert kind of feel.
> 
> For simplicity lets just say both screens will project the same image/video. and It will all be video / still images / live camera and the equipment will not be an issue.




I have been given a similar assignment. What kind of set-up are you using? How are you switching between the live feed and the prerecorded video? Also, are you using both projectors simultaneously or do you have the ability to control them independently? My director wants to use three projectors that can both project the same video at the same time and be operated independently so that only one projector is being used.


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 6, 2011)

DjRupe, welcome to the booth. Maybe you can drop by the new members forum as well and give an introduction as to your involvement in theater and a little bit about yourself.

Unfortunately, as canausa had all five of his posts in this one thread, I assume that he was able to get the information that he needed and as he hasn't signed in since his last post in January, you probably won't get answers as to how he got it done.

So, on that note, if you could share with us what you currently have, we might be able to give you some suggestions on how to use it and options for what you would need to fill in the gaps.


----------

